# Mofo Vapes Reviews + Give - Aways



## Martin Narainsamy

*Today is the last day for getting your entries in to win this AWESOME Vape King Bag and some Extra Goodies!!!
Comment, Subscribe & Like to gain a chance to WIN!
*




Twisp Cue 


Twisp Cue Pod Refill
Save Money.
CHeck this Out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Steamcrave Aromamizer Supreme Review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ammit 22 Single Coil RTA Review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Good Morning peeps.
Vapeing Mofo Coming at you from Mofo Vapes.
Be ready for the Iconic RDA Review designed by Mike Vapes.
This dripper has airflow on Steroids!
Coming Tonite!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaping on the Ammit V2 Dual Coil.
Chainlink Coils - 0.19 Ohm
Mr Goodvape Sweetlovin 3mg Nic Salt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

watsup vic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Lakker bru! Good to see another local reviewer ..... will definitely try out that Cue Pod refill tonight ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> Lakker bru! Good to see another local reviewer ..... will definitely try out that Cue Pod refill tonight ....


Thanks Daniel. Check out this Iconic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Guyz,. Check out my New Review on the Iconic RDA by Mike Vapes.
Awesome RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Martin Narainsamy said:


> watsup vic



whats up Mofo


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

vicTor said:


> whats up Mofo


Leker. Puttin up some Reviews. Check it out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Alfonso Mango by Killer E-Juice
Nice sweet fruity Vape Juice.
Check out the Review here.
Youtube Channel: Mofo Vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Reboot Dua Coil RTA by Footoon. A Korean RTA. Check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Morning Guyzzzzzzzzzzz....
Later on we are going to do a nice dessert like juice.... Lovely for the Rainy Day....
and....its gonna be Yamivapor Taruto 3MG....Not gone spoil the review so check it out later to see exactly what you're missing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Twisp Cue Pod Refill
> Save Money.
> CHeck this Out



I have tried this method and it is a pity that these pods/coil only really last for the first 1.5ml to 2ml of juice.Then the flavor is gone.This refilling method is not worth it.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Alfonso Mango by Killer E-Juice
> Nice sweet fruity Vape Juice.
> Check out the Review here.
> Youtube Channel: Mofo Vapes




One of my Fav Mango's by far - I think they use REKA Sparkling Mango concentrate in this mango - with a bunch of sweetener. Its EVERYTHING. Nice lil review cuz. Will sub!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

SAVapeGear said:


> I have tried this method and it is a pity that these pods/coil only really last for the first 1.5ml to 2ml of juice.Then the flavor is gone.This refilling method is not worth it.


I Personally do not have those problems as I am using my 4th refill. and I would say that there is more vapor with my juice used even until now. I have been refilling this way for about 8 months and I only ever used about 9 pods.
Flavour seems to be on point. yes it is not 100% but at 70% its good enough.
Its more for the guys that want to use the coil instead of spending cash everytime.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chukin'Vape said:


> One of my Fav Mango's by far - I think they use REKA Sparkling Mango concentrate in this mango - with a bunch of sweetener. Its EVERYTHING. Nice lil review cuz. Will sub!


Thanks Chuckin Vape. Appreciate.
Hit me up wif you have any ideas and would like me to do a review.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

SAVapeGear said:


> I have tried this method and it is a pity that these pods/coil only really last for the first 1.5ml to 2ml of juice.Then the flavor is gone.This refilling method is not worth it.


But I will keep that in mind and if it happens to me then I will definitely do a update review.
But those ceramics coils for taste...mmm one of the best pod devices i have tasted to date


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chukin'Vape said:


> One of my Fav Mango's by far - I think they use REKA Sparkling Mango concentrate in this mango - with a bunch of sweetener. Its EVERYTHING. Nice lil review cuz. Will sub!


I really enjoy it aswell. reminds me of a little Mad Mango from Nasty...


----------



## bjorncoetsee

SAVapeGear said:


> I have tried this method and it is a pity that these pods/coil only really last for the first 1.5ml to 2ml of juice.Then the flavor is gone.This refilling method is not worth it.


What juice did u refill it with? I mix diy only and if i use anything higher than 50% vg, and low flavor % the flavor is muted. Far worse with commercial juices. Mix at 50 50 vg pg and high nic, with double the recommended % of flavoring


----------



## SAVapeGear

bjorncoetsee said:


> What juice did u refill it with? I mix diy only and if i use anything higher than 50% vg, and low flavor % the flavor is muted. Far worse with commercial juices. Mix at 50 50 vg pg and high nic, with double the recommended % of flavoring


I have used 50/50 Nic Salts


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

bjorncoetsee said:


> What juice did u refill it with? I mix diy only and if i use anything higher than 50% vg, and low flavor % the flavor is muted. Far worse with commercial juices. Mix at 50 50 vg pg and high nic, with double the recommended % of flavoring


I agrre that higher VG juices do mute flavour. I personally use a 50/50 blend. I started off with Mr hardwicks then thinned it out with PG and Increased nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

SAVapeGear said:


> I have used 50/50 Nic Salts


I am going out and gona get some.50/50 Nic Salt Juice. I will vape for a week and do an update review
Hopefully I will experiance those muted hits and I will report back SA Vape Gear


----------



## Daniel

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I am going out and gona get some.50/50 Nic Salt Juice. I will vape for a week and do an update review
> Hopefully I will experiance those muted hits and I will report back SA Vape Gear



I think these ceramic coils are not meant for nic salts free base only suppose for nic satisfaction yeah but not flavor if you want flavor go proper MTL. You just gonna waste your money cuzzie  I bought some Black Ice One shot will try that at slightly higher flavor % and 18mg nic as the original pods.....will report back also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> I think these ceramic coils are not meant for nic salts free base only suppose for nic satisfaction yeah but not flavor if you want flavor go proper MTL. You just gonna waste your money cuzzie  I bought some Black Ice One shot will try that at slightly higher flavor % and 18mg nic as the original pods.....will report back also


Thanks Daniel. Good advise.I will definetly try my Nextiny Genisis Clone. Neva actually built dat. but am gona give it a go....will send some pics


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Some Pics from tonight's E-Juice Review. What a Delicious Desert like E-Juice....


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Nice Hearty, creamy, Dessert E-Juice for a cold day...mmmmm....


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Mofo's...
Some Pics from the iCloudcig Fishbone Dual Coil RTA...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Feeling fishy? The iCloudcig Fishbone Dual Coil RDA...Deep Well Dripper
See Review here:


----------



## Andre

Watched your video on the Cue pod filling. Well done. Thank you.

Did notice that you use "mofos" in about every sentence. Almost like a crutch - like uhm or ah would be. Became distracting for me. What does it mean, if anything?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Watched your video on the Cue pod filling. Well done. Thank you.
> 
> Did notice that you use "mofos" in about every sentence. Almost like a crutch - like uhm or ah would be. Became distracting for me. What does it mean, if anything?



@Andre it means Mother Fu^&$%er.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre it means Mother Fu^&$%er.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre it means Mother Fu^&$%er.


 Sorry Guys. Don't take offence..will change it too guyzzzz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

yo guyzzzz.,..wassup..
Today we are going to be doing the Bravo RTA Review from Wotofo.you dont want to miss this 1...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Some Pics from Today's Wotofo Bravo RTA Review
AMAIZING!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

yo yO yO MOFO'S...
and...today we are going to be reviewing Something Special..YEAH
The BRAVO RTA by Wotofo.Not to be missed...Tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Amazing Bravo Dual Coil RTA by Wotofo.
Not to be missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Martin Narainsamy said:


> yo yO yO MOFO'S...
> and...today we are going to be reviewing Something Special..YEAH
> The BRAVO RTA by Wotofo.Not to be missed...Tonight


U kiss your mother with that mouth laaitie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BioHAZarD said:


> U kiss your mother with that mouth laaitie


Im not a laaitlie bru. You like the review?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Im not a laaitlie bru. You like the review?


sorry dude you not listed as a related channel to Jai Haze .... so i have not watched any

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

thanks dude... check it out if you got time..lekker


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> thanks dude... check it out if you got time..lekker


Ill have reviews for months with the amount of gear I have... so if you feel like listening to a knowledgable laatjie...give me a shout... Ill give you some advise

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Mage RTA...a Flavour Champ..
pics from Review


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Coilart Mage V2 Dual Coil RTA... What A looker and tasty too.
*Review Tonight!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Coilart Mage V2 RTA Review. A Flavour Banger!!!
Check out the review below...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

N'dulge Custard Vendetta by Gbom Liquids... One of the tastiest Liquids I have tasted in a long while....
Check out the Review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Very Unique Single Coil RTA...The Wismec Cylin RTA
Check Revuiew below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dissappointment..Wake RTA by Wake Mod Co....Had high expectations but all were shot down!
Wake Dual Coil RTA Review : FAIL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Just received a Brand NEW Device that's probably not even out as yet...Want to know what it is then check out my Review tomorrow.........
YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS... IT IS A FIRST OF ITS KIND!!!!
I am sure it will take the market by storm.
Tune in Tomorrow if you dare to be apart of the new Revolution!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

As for today, we are going to throw a Single coil in the Blitz Intrepid RTA so stick around!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blue Blitzen with a bubble Buttttt....
on the voopoo alpha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

View attachment 139741
Just as the saying goes, all roads lead to Rome. Being multifunctional and versatile, LUXOTIC MF BOX undoubtedly satisfies you in various ways to vape as squonk mod and box mod. The device comes with optional ergonomically designed circuit boards for your preference, which are direct output board with faddish indicator lights and variable voltage board with a 0.91inch OLED screen. Another highlight is that the 18650 and 21700 cell can be used interchangeably. Finally yet importantly, with the addition of multipurpose atomizer tube and open build space for DIY fun, the Guillotine V2 RDA can perfectly pair with LUXOTIC MF BOX in appearance and performance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

1 of a kind...check it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BY FAR THE SEXIEST RTA IMO...
VANDY VAPE KENSAI DUAL COIL RTA


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

A special RDA... the Icon by Mike Vapes and Vandy Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Guys...
The Zues Dual Coil RTA Review Tonight...
Get ready for this beastly tank with top airflow!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Zeus Dual RTA with Nemesis Aliens...whoa

Check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Zeus, not zues...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

RainstormZA said:


> Zeus, not zues...


thanks Dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup MOFO's... Vapecon Ticket Giveaway!!!
Got 3 Vapecon Tickets to Giveaway in my next product review!!! 

Rules Of Entry:
1.Have to be a subcriber to my Youtube Channel (click on link _"MOFO VAPES"_ in Signature).
2. Have to comment on my Youtube Reviews.

Winners will be chosen at Random by a Randomiser Application.

You Will also be entered into a competition to win a _Nomenon Hamper _including a full range of juice and some _Swag!!!_

*SO DON'T MISS OUT!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Zeus Dual RTA with Nemesis Aliens...whoa
> 
> Check it out




hi where did you get your rta from if I may ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

from Vape King..


----------



## vicTor

Martin Narainsamy said:


> from Vape King..



so it comes standard with the bubble glass now, nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Is this where you post for the free vapecon tickets? Well if it is id like to be entered for consideration as i haven't been at one before and i think it can be nice. Having a beer and vape with the community could be cool. Also nice review, we don't see many reviews by South Africans and hope to see more. gg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Is this where you post for the free vapecon tickets? Well if it is id like to be entered for consideration as i haven't been at one before and i think it can be nice. Having a beer and vape with the community could be cool. Also nice review, we don't see many reviews by South Africans and hope to see more. gg


YOU POOR SOUL! Thanks for the kind words.
1ST WINNER IVapesDaNicotine
WELL DONE...YOUR TICKET IS ON THE WAY!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Is this where you post for the free vapecon tickets? Well if it is id like to be entered for consideration as i haven't been at one before and i think it can be nice. Having a beer and vape with the community could be cool. Also nice review, we don't see many reviews by South Africans and hope to see more. gg


P.M me your Email and I will send you your ticket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

I saw on chat you can get into a vapecon ticket draw if you post a reason you'd like to go. Well its near me for the first time im aware, and id like to check it out. I can't get into those pod systems too much nic too quickly


----------



## Bread rabbit

Wismec Realeux RX300 400W MOD is this that monster vape in the video. what would a 400W vape be like is it for human consumption or do you fog clubs with it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bread rabbit said:


> Wismec Realeux RX300 400W MOD is this that monster vape in the video. what would a 400W vape be like is it for human consumption or do you fog clubs with it?


yeah it is bud... Im the fog machine at clubs lol...The next draw is on Friday bud.
There are 2 separate comps.
1 on my Youtube Channel and 1 Here. DOUBLE YOUR ODDS!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Tonight's Review...The Revolver by Vandy Vape....Airflow options for dayzzzz!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

REVOLVER SINGLE COIL RTA BY VANDY VAPE

Is this the new flavour champion?


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Morning Starter Kit


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

THE NEXT BEST THING & IT'S LOCAL!!!
Catch my Review on the DALA CUSTARD ECLAIR 3MG E-JUICE tonight!
Trust me you want to see this!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

One of thr best Custard on the Market...BEST PART IS ITS LOCAL!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Martin Narainsamy said:


> One of thr best Custard on the Market...BEST PART IS ITS LOCAL!!!!




Thanks for the review @Martin Narainsamy 
That Dala Custard Eclair sounds great
Dala will be an exhibitor at VapeCon 2018, so it's going to be great to try out the Dala Juices there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Martin Narainsamy
> That Dala Custard Eclair sounds great
> Dala will be an exhibitor at VapeCon 2018, so it's going to be great to try out the Dala Juices there


Thanks for your kind word. Was asked by there mixologist to review it and I am telling you, they got it RIGHT!!!You wont go wrong silver...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Tonight's Review,

The Luxotic MF BOX from Wismec...
Finally out it through some good use and am really impressed.
Catch the Review later!
You won't want to miss this!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bread rabbit said:


> I saw on chat you can get into a vapecon ticket draw if you post a reason you'd like to go. Well its near me for the first time im aware, and id like to check it out. I can't get into those pod systems too much nic too quickly


Watsup @Bread rabbit ...You have won the ticket to Vapecon
Please P.M me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxotic MF Box Kit From Wismec

Wow...Guys this is a Gamechanger for sure...The first DIY Box with RDA, What more can you ask For?
Maybe a combo Squonk and Conventional Mod in one? Including 2 chipboards?
Well this has it and so, so , so much more.!!!
Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bread rabbit said:


> I saw on chat you can get into a vapecon ticket draw if you post a reason you'd like to go. Well its near me for the first time im aware, and id like to check it out. I can't get into those pod systems too much nic too quickly


Hey Bread Rabbit...Still needing a Vapecon Ticket.?


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wastup Mofo's

Have been away for a while because I was moving House...But I am all done...
Now let the Reviews Commence!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mr Good Vape Sweet Lovin' 3mg


My Daily Vape... Such a smooth and altogether delicious E- Juice that you MUST try out!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Remember Guys 1 free Vapecon Tickets up for Grabs...
Just reply letting me know why you deserve it and it could be all yours.

@IVapesDaNicotine has already won and you could to!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

3 Vapecon Tickets up for grabs on my YOUTUBE CHANNEL
Subscribe and Comment on my Product Reviews and Stand a chance to WIN VAPECON TICKETS!!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ystar Beethoven Dual Coil RTA - The new Dual Coil Flavour Champ...Better than Manta RTA?
Click on the link to find out!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Got the Njord RDA Review Tonight from Atomix Vapes...
Thanks to my bud @KZOR for the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Got the Njord RTA Review Tonight from Atomix Vapes...
> Thanks to my bud @KZOR for the device.


RDA*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Njord RDA...
Pictures from today's Product Review...
Really, REALLY surprised at this RDA!!!


----------



## Christos

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Morning Starter Kit
> View attachment 140679


I'm calling this number on your mug in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Christos said:


> I'm calling this number on your mug in the morning


noooooo


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

daniel craig said:


> RDA*


Thanks bud


----------



## Christos

Martin Narainsamy said:


> noooooo


I've given the number to about 50 guys. We will be asking to speak to MOFO in the AM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The Mage RTA...a Flavour Champ..
> pics from Review
> View attachment 138793
> View attachment 138794
> View attachment 138795


This was supposed to read. The Mage RTA base looks exactly like the Kylin rta base with the exception of the mesh grid on the bottom airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Christos said:


> I've given the number to about 50 guys. We will be asking to speak to MOFO in the AM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Njord RDA...an Awful vape???

WATCH AND FIND OUT!!!
https://youtu.be/UIQC73BS1sI

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Blitzen Dual Coil RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

VAPECON BABY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

#MOFOVAPES

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

WISMEC ACTIVE
BLUETOOTH, WATERPROOF AND SHOCK RESISTANT VAPE!!!

YOU WANT TO WATCH THIS IF YOU DARE!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Diggin this Kit....Tobhino RDA with Luxotic BF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Troll RTA by Wotofo...Flavour champ or not?
Find out later...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Troll RTA by Wotofo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Night vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*K3 kit by Sigelei*

Great beginner kit.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hey all you guyzz out there in VAPE LAND...
Today we have a real Special Review coming up....YES IT IS GOING TO BE EPIC!!!
Vandy Vape Triple v2....You definitely do not want to miss this!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Want a Monster Tank that takes 3 Coils...
Vandy Vape Triple V2 RTA

A True Flavour Champion!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

GOOD TRY!!!
*Wellon Lux Vape Pen*

Check It out before you buy!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Received Some New Stuff to Review.. 
Thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vapegly Core RTA on Vaporesso Polar Mod...
Eye catching combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Creed RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Good Days Guyzzz,,,,
Hope you all are super good.
The Vaporesso Polar with Cascade Baby se Tank and Renova Zero By Vaporesso
Review Soon...!!!
*YOU WILL BE 'VAPED' AWAY!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Good Days Guyzzz,,,,
> Hope you all are super good.
> The Vaporesso Polar with Cascade Baby se Tank. Review Tonight...
> *YOU WILL BE 'VAPED' AWAY!!!!*


Awesome cant wait to see the review.
Big fan of Vaporesso


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Awesome cant wait to see the review.
> Big fan of Vaporesso


My first love was a Vaporesso. (First proper Vape away from Twisp). 
So It has a special place in my heart...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Some Pictures From tonights review...
*Vaporesso Renova Zero
Review coming soon










































*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*VAPORESSO RENOVA ZERO POD SYSTEM...ONE OF THE BEST POD SYSTEMS ON THE MARKET!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Vaporesso Polar Kit c/w Cascade Baby SE Sub-ohm Tank

Great Coil Builders Mod!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Vaporesso Polar Kit c/w Cascade Baby SE Sub-ohm Tank
> 
> Great Coil Builders Mod!!!*



guys guys guys guys guys guys.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BioHAZarD said:


> guys guys guys guys guys guys.........


AM WORKING ON THAT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Gemztek Lucky Star 2 Dual Coil RTA 
some pics from last night's Review...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*GEMZTEK LUCKY STAR V2 DUAL COIL RTA

Great Flavour Dual Coil RTA
*


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*WISMEC SINUOUS SOLO & AMOR NS PRO TANK

Great Beginners / Intermediate AIO Kit that comes with Mesh Coils!!!!
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Drop RDA by Hellvape & TVC...Great Looking Dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Dinner Lady Lemon Tart 3mg 

Best Juice this Month!!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*VAPEFLY CORE DUAL / SINGLE COIL RTA*

THE NEW DUAL COIL FLAVOR CHAMPION?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Monday's Warriors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Monday's Warriors
> View attachment 148455


Is that the Vaporesso Polar?


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Is that the Vaporesso Polar?


Yup with the Manta RTA on top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vandy Vape Phobia V1 on the Pulse V1 with Ni80 Dual Core Fused Claptons & Pancake Man Tooty Fruity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Got the DROP DEAD RDA for Review Tonight...Do not MISS this!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Pictures from today's Product Review. Drop Dead RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*DROP DEAD RDA BY HELLVAPE - A HEATHEN & TVC COLLAB
*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Pictures from the PHOBIA RDA Review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*PHOBIA DUAL COIL RDA BY VANDY VAPE

*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Pictures from the Luxotic DF Squonk kit from Wismec Review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*LUXOTIC DF SQUONK KIT c/w GUILLOTINE V2 RDA*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*GREAT NEWS!!!! 
GIVEAWAYS EVERY FORTNITE (2WEEKS) STARTING THIS FRIDAY!!!*

This weeks Prize:
1 x Cotton Bacon Prime
1 x Pilot Coils 42 in 1 (6 different Types)

Rules of Admission
1. Subscribe to my Youtube Channel 
2. Like and Comment on Review
3. A winner will be chosen at Random per Specific Review
4. Winners will be announced on every 2nd Friday

*GOOD LUCK!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Happy Wednesday Peeps
Today's Line-up:

Twisp Arcus AIO Product Review 
&
Ammit 25mm Wicking Tutorial*

*JUST IMAGINE!!!*


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Happy Wednesday Peeps
> Today's Line-up:
> 
> Twisp Arcus AIO Product Review
> &
> Ammit 25mm Wicking Tutorial*
> 
> *JUST IMAGINE!!!*


Very keen to hear your thoughts on the Arcus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Twisp Arcus AIO...
great MTL device

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Twisp Arcus AIO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Twisp Arcus AIO



Thanks now I have something to watch tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*GIVE-AWAY: COTTON BACON PRIME & PILOT COILS 7 IN 1 PREMADE NI80 COILS

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

This is just a little something to say thank you to all my Subscribers for watching a MOFO like me.
It is well Appreciated!!!

Rules of Entry:

1. Subscribe to my Youtube Channel.
2. Like and Comment on the Twisp Arcus AIO Product Review.
3. Winners will be chosen at Random on Friday 02/11/2018

*GOODLUCK!!!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Give-away: Cotton Bacon Prime & Pilot Coils 7in1 ni80 Premad Coils*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Twisp Arcus AIO MTL Device - Mofo Vapes*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Twisp Arcus AIO MTL Device - Mofo Vapes*




Looks like a great solution for smokers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786

CTRiaan said:


> Done


Done 3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

I am subscribed but cant comment from phone... But good luck to all entrants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> I am subscribed but cant comment from phone... But good luck to all entrants.


I will enter you in .

If you go to the very bottom of the page on youtube on your fone, then you should be able to
i tink


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hope you guys are getting your entries in as the prizes only get better and BETTER


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I will enter you in .
> 
> If you go to the very bottom of the page on youtube on your fone, then you should be able to
> i tink


Nope can only see other videos.


----------



## Silver

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Twisp Arcus AIO MTL Device - Mofo Vapes*




Thanks for the review @Martin Narainsamy 
Twisp Arcus AIO looks like a great MTL device and looks like it performed very well in the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Martin Narainsamy
> Twisp Arcus AIO looks like a great MTL device and looks like it performed very well in the video


It is an awesome MTL. makes me reminisce about the old days when MTL was all there was.
Thanks for the positive feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wassup all you MOFO'S

Winner will be Annouced later tonight!!!
Good Luck!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Who won @Martin Narainsamy ?


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Give-away: Cotton Bacon Prime & Pilot Coils 7in1 ni80 Premad Coils*



I have decide to eannounce the winner tomorrow to give more Subscribers a chance.
Tomorrow Night is Final!!! 
Goodluck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Welldone to Cornelius Viljoen on winning the Cotton Bacon Prime and Pilot Coils!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Welldone to Cornelius Viljoen on winning the Cotton Bacon Prime and Pilot Coils!!!


Whoop whoop congrats man


----------



## Daniel

Martin Narainsamy said:


> It is an awesome MTL. makes me reminisce about the old days when MTL was all there was.
> Thanks for the positive feedback



Jussie boet , did you @Silver a bit there with the 18mg ....... weeeeeeee! I would be on my ass if I took so many drags off 18mg .... 

Think I still have mine should give it a go again ..... not at 18mg though LOL 

I presume the Twisp juices are all 50/50 ..... wonder how it will perform with higher VG juices ?


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> Jussie boet , did you @Silver a bit there with the 18mg ....... weeeeeeee! I would be on my ass if I took so many drags off 18mg ....
> 
> Think I still have mine should give it a go again ..... not at 18mg though LOL
> 
> I presume the Twisp juices are all 50/50 ..... wonder how it will perform with higher VG juices ?



I admit I was a bit  after that review. But I am loving this device


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*DEAD RABBIT DUAL COIL RTA *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Next weeks prize: Coilart DPRO 133 kit
Draw on 16/11/2018*

*Rules of Entry:*

1. BE A SUBSCRIBER OF MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL
2. COMMENT, SHARE ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS FROM TODAY.
3. WINNERS WILL BE CHOSEN AT RANDOM.

The more vids you share and comment on from today, then the more entries into the competition you will get!
*GOODLUCK!!!




*


----------



## Daniel

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Next weeks prize: Coilart DPRO 133 kit
> Draw on 16/11/2018*
> 
> *Rules of Entry:*
> 
> 1. BE A SUBSCRIBER OF MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL
> 2. COMMENT, SHARE ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS.
> 3. WINNERS WILL BE CHOSEN AT RANDOM.
> *GOODLUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



When you say "ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS" does that mean I have to comment and share ALL your videos ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> When you say "ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS" does that mean I have to comment and share ALL your videos ?



The more vids you comment on and share, than the more entries you get for the comp.
Only vids from today


----------



## Daniel

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The more vids you comment on and share, than the more entries you get for the comp.
> Only vids from today



Maybe add that to your terms then ? That all videos from today will be considered ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*This weeks prize: Coilart DPRO 133 kit
Draw on 16/11/2018*
*Winners Announced : *

*Rules of Entry: 18/11/2018*

1. BE A SUBSCRIBER OF MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL
2. COMMENT, SHARE ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS FROM TODAY.
3. WINNERS WILL BE CHOSEN AT RANDOM.

The more vids you share and comment on from today, then the more entries into the competition you will get!
*GOODLUCK!!!



*


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Remember guys you need to Subscribe(click on link to subscribe) to my Youtube Channel, Share and Comment on the above Review(Dead Rabbit RTA) to Stand a chance to win the Coilart DPRO 133 Kit!!!!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Done. 1 in 2 chance to win I like that odds

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> Not Done



Sies man , what don't you like @Martin Narainsamy or what ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *This weeks prize: Coilart DPRO 133 kit
> Draw on 16/11/2018*
> *Winners Announced : *
> 
> *Rules of Entry: 18/11/2018*
> 
> 1. BE A SUBSCRIBER OF MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL
> 2. COMMENT, SHARE ALL PRODUCT REVIEWS FROM TODAY.
> 3. WINNERS WILL BE CHOSEN AT RANDOM.
> 
> The more vids you share and comment on from today, then the more entries into the competition you will get!
> *GOODLUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Entered

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

Entered

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Well done on Ahmed for winning the Coilart Dpro 133KIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Well done on Ahmed for winning the Coilart Dpro 133KIT
> View attachment 151472


Aw damn..
Congrats dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

Hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

that's me. Lol first time in my life I won something. Thanks so much @Martin Narainsamy .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed

Going to download Facebook to claim this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

congrads to @Armed for winning the COILART Dpro 133KIT comp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Armed said:


> Hey


well done buddy...its on its way to you...will pm u tracking number in the morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

Martin Narainsamy said:


> well done buddy...its on its way to you...will pm u tracking number in the morning


Thanks so much man. So chuffed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*VAPORESSO LUXE KIT cw SKRR SUB-OHM TANK*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup to all you Mofo's out There!!!
Im back and going to be firing on all cylinders.

*I have WILL HAVE OVER 30 NEW PRODUCT AND E-JUICE REVIEWS, GIVE-AWAY AND MUCH MORE COMING UP FROM DECEMBER 1ST.*

*SO KEEP ON SUBSCRIBING, LIKING, AND COMMENTING ON MY PRODUCT REVIEWS AS THERE WILL BE ROUGHLY ABOUT 8 GIVE-AWAYS STARTING THIS WEEK. 
GIVEAWAYS WILL BE FOR RANDOM VIDS OF MINE THAT ARE ALREADY UP. SO MAKE SURE YOU DO THE NECESSARY AS YOU COULD WIN AND HAVE COMMENTED 6 MONTHS AGO.
GOODLUCK!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Watsup to all you Mofo's out There!!!
> Im back and going to be firing on all cylinders.
> 
> *I have WILL HAVE OVER 30 NEW PRODUCT AND E-JUICE REVIEWS, GIVE-AWAY AND MUCH MORE COMING UP FROM DECEMBER 1ST.*
> 
> *SO KEEP ON SUBSCRIBING, LIKING, AND COMMENTING ON MY PRODUCT REVIEWS AS THERE WILL BE ROUGHLY ABOUT 8 GIVE-AWAYS STARTING THIS WEEK.
> GIVEAWAYS WILL BE FOR RANDOM VIDS OF MINE THAT ARE ALREADY UP. SO MAKE SURE YOU DO THE NECESSARY AS YOU COULD WIN AND HAVE COMMENTED 6 MONTHS AGO.
> GOODLUCK!!!*


Fantastic to see dude!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Got the 
1.Wismec Tinker RX300 Kit Review
2.Dinner Lady Blackberry Crumble
* Remember keep on Subscribing and commenting on my Reviews as there is a Giveaway every week this month as well as a few surprise give-aways to say thanks.
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Christos

Guys please feel free to start a new thread. 
Also please re-read the rules and I know it's hard but try to stay on topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Blackberry Crumble E-Juice by Dinner Lady*

By far one of the most tastiest E-Juices out there.
Great Dessert and Creamy flavours!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Remember MOFO's keep those likes, comments and shares going as this week I have the *Wotofo Vaporous Dual Coil RDA up for Grabs!!!*
*Draw on Sunday 2 December 2018!!!*
*Also a Wismec NC Luxotic 250W Parallel/ Series Mod!!!!*
Comments, shares and likes related to Youtube only!
Subscription to Youtube channel is mandatory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hey guys,
sorry about the delay in uploading the Wismec Tinker, but will be up tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Dinner Lady Lemon Tart 3mg
> 
> Best Juice this Month!!!!*



I agree, probably the best lemon flavor out there,I just wish it came in 120s !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

kev mac said:


> I agree, probably the best lemon flavor out there,I just wish it came in 120s !


you could not be more right...sadly it is not stocked at too many vape stores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Martin Narainsamy said:


> you could not be more right...sadly it is not stocked at too many vape stores


Luckily in the States there are many on line sites that carry this delicious liquid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

kev mac said:


> Luckily in the States there are many on line sites that carry this delicious liquid!


thats me as well. only can get it online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kev mac said:


> I agree, probably the best lemon flavor out there,I just wish it came in 120s !


At R320 for 60ml I can just guess what 120ml would cost here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

baksteen8168 said:


> At R320 for 60ml I can just guess what 120ml would cost here.


That's sadly the problem with imported juices, but I have seen a few locals that also cost a lot more than you would expect. I think it's like fpk beer you pay for the "name".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Chanelr said:


> That's sadly the problem with imported juices, but I have seen a few locals that also cost a lot more than you would expect. I think it's like fpk beer you pay for the "name".


I've seen that too. On the flip side there are other locals that have not jumped on this band wagon, so I'll just support them more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

baksteen8168 said:


> I've seen that too. On the flip side there are other locals that have not jumped on this band wagon, so I'll just support them more.


Absolutely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Chanelr said:


> That's sadly the problem with imported juices, but I have seen a few locals that also cost a lot more than you would expect. I think it's like fpk beer you pay for the "name".


I find this juice to be a superior lemon flavor and i have tried many.That said Dinner Lady seems to be a bit more expensive than many but it is worth it ,this flavor anyway imho.As we all know a B+M shop usually charges more than online sites but the advantages of shopping local are obvious.Still I try to spend some at my favorite B+M to help local businesses plus they're cool peeps.I do admittedly buy most of my juice online because of the savings.But when that mod ,tank etc.goes down shortly after it arrives in the mail I know I wish I bought local,but it's a gamble to save hard earned bucks that most of us have taken at one time or another.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

kev mac said:


> I find this juice to be a superior lemon flavor and i have tried many.That said Dinner Lady seems to be a bit more expensive than many but it is worth it ,this flavor anyway imho.As we all know a B+M shop usually charges more than online sites but the advantages of shopping local are obvious.Still I try to spend some at my favorite B+M to help local businesses plus they're cool peeps.I do admittedly buy most of my juice online because of the savings.But when that mod ,tank etc.goes down shortly after it arrives in the mail I know I wish I bought local,but it's a gamble to save hard earned bucks that most of us have taken at one time or another.



Could not agree with you more. And I do the same, I try to support local but it just that some products are really hard to come buy. On my side its Vape Cartel and Vape king that I shop at locally and they are great stores.
But the Lemon tart is well worth the cost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Wismec Releaux Tinker RX300 kit c/w Column Sub-ohm Tank (Mesh)*

Styled based on the certain Sneaker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hey Mr. Mofo thanks for the vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Tonight we have the Nitecore Q6 18650 x6 Battery Charger Review and Dinner Lady Mango Tart E-juice Review!*
This Charger is a Vapers dream and Charges batteries rather Quickly aswell.
You won't want to miss this.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Hey Mr. Mofo thanks for the vape mail
> 
> View attachment 152559



OMG it got to you so quickly!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. Cloudage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Give-Away Video!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Remember guys comment subscribe and like to win Wotofo Vaporous RDA


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

I hope all you guyz got in your comments, likes and shares to win the Vaporous RDA by Wotofo
Click on link to enter and remember Subscribers Only!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

happy birthday Mofo !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I hope all you guyz got in your comments, likes and shares to win the Vaporous RDA by Wotofo
> Click on link to enter and remember Subscribers Only!
> 
> View attachment 152824




The Competition has been extended until tonight so I hope all you guyz got in your comments, likes and shares to win the Vaporous RDA by Wotofo.
Subscribers only

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The Competition has been extended until tonight so I hope all you guyz got in your comments, likes and shares to win the Vaporous RDA by Wotofo.
> Subscribers only



Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa

Done and dusted. Don't have facebook but I shared it on Google+.
Enjoyed the review.
Good luck everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Hi @Martin Narainsamy I received my coilart Dpro kit .
Thanks boet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

How do you post a pic from your phone?
When I click on the small picture icon , it's says 'insert image url'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Armed said:


> How do you post a pic from your phone?
> When I click on the small picture icon , it's says 'insert image url'



Not to sure about that. Maybe try taking the pic when you have the app open


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Congratulations to Ikraam Gafoor from Durban on winning the Wotofo Vapourous RDA...
Great Stuff.
New Competition this week so be ready for the big 1!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

After a Great Birthday Celebration, I am back to reviews.
Today I will have *Dinner Lady E-Juice Reviews up*!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Dinner Lady Mango Tart E-juice
*
Lovely Summer Juice to Vape
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> *Dinner Lady Mango Tart E-juice
> *
> Lovely Summer Juice to Vape
> #mofovapes



I can just imagine how sweet these are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Armed said:


> Hi @Martin Narainsamy I received my coilart Dpro kit .
> Thanks boet


Those Dpro's are amazing I absolutely LOVE mine.
Are you using the app or through browser?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> I can just imagine how sweet these are


On the contrary, I feel its not as sweet as other liquids I have tried and need to add a sweet booster.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Armed

Chanelr said:


> Those Dpro's are amazing I absolutely LOVE mine.
> Are you using the app or through browser?


@Chanelr I'm using Google on my phone. Will try with the laptop this weekend when I get a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Armed said:


> @Chanelr I'm using Google on my phone. Will try with the laptop this weekend when I get a chance


At the bottom of reply box next to 'post reply' is a button upload file

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Let's try this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Armed

Lol. I can't believe I didn't see that. 
Thanks @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Armed said:


> Let's try this


Looking Good @Armed . Are you enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sigelei Moonshot Dual Coil RTA
A cheap yet powerful Beast!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Looking Good @Armed . Are you enjoying it?


I haven't tried it as yet. I'm still doing research on how to use mech safely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Can you maybe review a few hearing aids, as apart from the music at the beginning, I can barely hear anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

i am getting a proper mic aside from the camera ppl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

The intro music is loud and not my style (different strokes for different folks). So I drop the volume for the beginning. Then I up it when you come on. I can hear you just fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*My TOP Pod System Review for 2018 is coming up & as Usual there will be a Giveaway (X 3 pods)
so be tuned in for that.*
*Also Remainder of Dinner Lady's Dessert Range today!*

All in all there will be a remainder of 5 items to be Given Away before my BIG BREAK!
Stay Tuned!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*TOP 6 POD DEVICES OF 2018*

*GIVE-AWAY X 3*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

W


Martin Narainsamy said:


> *TOP 6 POD DEVICES OF 2018*
> 
> *GIVE-AWAY X 3*



Wow finally!!!
Welcome back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Wow finally!!!


tank you so much...it is good to be back and kicking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Trying to QUIT the icky stuff and need a Vape.
Check out my Top 6 Pod Devices Review and stand a chance to win 1 out of 3 Pods.

#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Just Received some great stuff from @Vaporesso.
Cannot wait to review this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Tonight's Review:
Wismec Sinuous V80...*This Mod has to be one of, if not the lightest Single 18650 Battery mod out There!!!*
*You don't want to miss this.*
*A really Powerful Line-up of Reviews this week!!!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Wismec Sinuous V200 - BUDGET MOD!!!*
One of the Lightest Dual 18650 Mods out There!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Sinuous V80 + Valentine's Day Comp!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

VAPORESSO SKY SOLO PLUS
Great all day AIO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Vaporesso Luxe Nano cw SKRR- S Mini Sub-ohm Tank*
Built in Battery and a Great Technological Enhanced Devise...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Some pics from the Vaporesso Luxe Nano kit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Today is the last day for getting your entries in to win this AWESOME Vape King Bag and some Extra Goodies!!!*
*Comment, Subscribe & Like to gain a chance to WIN!*
**

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jessica-ann

Thank you sooo much for my prize! 






Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blitzen RTA on the Vaporesso Luxe 
#mofovapes


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Jessica-ann said:


> Thank you sooo much for my prize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!
hope u enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wow. Its been a while...Guess Its all of these LUCID DREAMS provided by Geekvape!!!!
What a great device and Disposable 'Super Mesh' Tank...
Damn those LUCID DREAMS!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Now that looks nice! Looks like a Super upgraded Pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

*Hey All you MOFO's....I am Finally back in the Game now that My Part of the Financial Year End is Over and its going to Reviews and alot more Reviews after those Reviews!!!*
*I have got a few Surprises as well as Give-aways as Always so Stay In Touch and You might be the Lucky 1!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Congrads to Dane Larson @Daniel and @StompieZA for winning the @Vaporesso Renova Zero Pods.
May you Enjoy it as much as I do!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

StompieZA said:


> Now that looks nice! Looks like a Super upgraded Pico


Yup and its one of my Favs at this point in Time.
The Price-point, Form factor and Build Quality had me taken from the Get go.
@geekvape are Really owning the market with the kits recently and it seems to be getting better and better in terms of Build Quality and Appearance.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

hey all you mofo's
sorry for being away. I had a death in the family

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Tonights Review is a surprise...
Check it out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> hey all you mofo's
> sorry for being away. I had a death in the family


Mr Mofo my sincere condolences to you and your family xx

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Martin Narainsamy said:


> hey all you mofo's
> sorry for being away. I had a death in the family



Sorry to hear @Martin Narainsamy 
Strength to you and your family

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Awaiting some new stuff to Review from Vaporesso.

Cannot wait to get back in the game
#comeback #mofovapes #mofovapesoldschool #vaporesso #imback
#vapelyf #oldschoolvapor

And as always, you know there are GIVEAWAYS!!!
#GIVEAWAY #mofovapesgiveaway

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Welcome back bru and all the best forward!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Nice to hear you will be youtubing again. The more the merrier. 
Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Alas DHL has done me wrong...CUSTOMS!!!

But it will definitely be here today or so they say.

spoiler alert peeps but I will only show 1 of the 3

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

my package is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

And back with the
@Vaporesso Aurora Play

Great for the Beginner or Transitioning Vapor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Martin Narainsamy


Thanks @Silver ...Great to be back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Very warm welcome back my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinykey

Welcome back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Thank you for those warm welcomes guys. Alot of reviews to come... Damn it feels as if its been building up!!!
It is great to be back again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Thank you for those warm welcomes guys. Alot of reviews to come... Damn it feels as if its been building up!!!
> It is great to be back again.



Welcome back buddy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Annnd...today we got this baby...
Literal Baby Vape but it is absolutely amazing... This little thing packs a punch. VAPORESSO Drizzle Fit. A great MTL Device that does not disappoint.
If only i could put this down than maybe the Review with have been out sooner
Review tonight!!


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Aurora Play by Vaporesso


Firstly I must say that this device is gorgeous.

Sleek and ever so classy, it reminds me so much of a " Zippo" Lighter and is 'playful' like that as well.


On first inspection, the package and presence of the device is of high quality and is something that has become expected from @Vaporesso.

The box is accurate in terms of details, colour and information about the device. The packaging is a sturdy box that won’t collapse if you “sit on it” lmao!!!


Upon inspection of the device, I must say that the workmanship is of a high standard and the feel is comparable to brushed copper, even though it is really a plastic cover. If I had to mention 1 flaw, then the door hinge would take the cake.

It is quite noisy and rattles a lot and I feel that more attention could have been paid to this as it needs to be opened to vape.


The device vape quality is excellent for a pod and reminds me a lot of the Renova Zero (which I love and often give-away). The device has 3 different power settings to cater to different MTL styles. The pod also incorporates the ‘PTF’ system which is the ‘Push-to-Fill’ design to refill the pod. The drip tip is very comfortable indeed and is perfectly shaped.


The Pod device will be great for transitioning from smoking to vaping as the hit is satisfying even without salt nicotine and at the lowest wattage.

I must say that I have really enjoyed this device and wish that I would have put it down sooner so that this review would have been out.


But all great things take time!!!
Definitely a WINNER in my book!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The Aurora Play by Vaporesso
> 
> 
> Firstly I must say that this device is gorgeous.
> 
> Sleek and ever so classy, it reminds me so much of a " Zippo" Lighter and is 'playful' like that as well.
> 
> 
> On first inspection, the package and presence of the device is of high quality and is something that has become expected from @Vaporesso.
> 
> The box is accurate in terms of details, colour and information about the device. The packaging is a sturdy box that won’t collapse if you “sit on it” lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Upon inspection of the device, I must say that the workmanship is of a high standard and the feel is comparable to brushed copper, even though it is really a plastic cover. If I had to mention 1 flaw, then the door hinge would take the cake.
> 
> It is quite noisy and rattles a lot and I feel that more attention could have been paid to this as it needs to be opened to vape.
> 
> 
> The device vape quality is excellent for a pod and reminds me a lot of the Renova Zero (which I love and often give-away). The device has 3 different power settings to cater to different MTL styles. The pod also incorporates the ‘PTF’ system which is the ‘Push-to-Fill’ design to refill the pod. The drip tip is very comfortable indeed and is perfectly shaped.
> 
> 
> The Pod device will be great for transitioning from smoking to vaping as the hit is satisfying even without salt nicotine and at the lowest wattage.
> 
> I must say that I have really enjoyed this device and wish that I would have put it down sooner so that this review would have been out.
> 
> 
> But all great things take time!!!
> Definitely a WINNER in my book!


Very well writtten.
Biggest question of all.... Does it leak?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Very well writtten.
> Biggest question of all.... Does it leak?


 Thank you @Chanelr 
Well to tell you the truth leaking is something that I haven't experienced in a while so I do not even mention it. It is a giant leap forward in terms of pods because with @Vaporesso, I have not had any leakage issues with any of there pods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

A happy 2020 to all of you guys and may it be Joyful and prosperous one!!!
A Vaporesso Review will be coming up today with 3 devised for give-away as well../
Good Luck!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hey guys... My apologies. My camera batterty f****** out and I will be getting a new one today.
It like murphy's law, or maybe cuz I haven't used it in a couple of months.

Anyways their is also a slight change in products that will be given away.
3 x Hexohm Jynx pod devices will be given away tonight. Vaporesso Delivery was late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

nice once, can't hear ur voice clearly though. The starting music was loud enough so I am guessing its just the way the video was recorded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> nice once, can't hear ur voice clearly though. The starting music was loud enough so I am guessing its just the way the video was recorded.



Having Issues with the new system. Working out the kinks. Sorry for the volume guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


>




Like, Comment and Subscribe to be entered to Competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

I can't comment on Youtube for some reason. Nice to have you back 
It sucks a bit about the sound, but next one I am sure you will nail it. Is this with the new camera?

I have to say this pod looks really good and solid, just a very unusual large mouth piece for a pod system. But definitely something I will check out in the future.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Martin Narainsamy

Saw you have the Twisp Clearo 3 and the Cliq from your post in another thread

How do they compare for you?
Am keen to hear your findings when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

